

How the inert payment industry prevents me from being innovative in Europe - sabman
http://stellaschieffer.wordpress.com/2012/10/04/how-the-inert-payment-industry-prevents-innovation-in-europe/

======
Toshio
This story reminds me of a recent HN submission about a Brazilian entrepreneur
whose business model was disrupting Visa.

The moral of both stories: industries that are old, set in their ways and ripe
for disruption will use any means necessary to stifle innovation, from bribing
(in poor countries with corrupt government institutions) to lobbying for
artificially high barriers to entry (in advanced societies like Switzerland).

